# Hilfe: Moog VCF Diskretisierungs Algorithmen (Smith/Stilson u.A.)



## LemE.Tweakit (3. Jan 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche jemanden, der mir helfen kann den Moog ladder Filter nach
Stilson/Smith bzw Hovilanen und evtl. Fontane (Papers hierzu kann ich
gerne verlinken) zu implementieren.
Das Ganze sollte möglichst mit NI Reaktor Technologie gemacht werden
oder möglichst einfach überführbar sein...
Ich bin wirklich für jede Hilfe dankbar, da ich mit der Mathematik nicht
so ganz klar komme, jedoch ziemlich zeitnah eine Implementierung
brauche... Ich bin relativ neu im Bereich DSP. Mir wäre auch geholfen
wenn mir jemand einen für mich nachvollziehbaren Pseudocode liefern
könnte, den ich selbst implementieren könnte.

Bitte meldet euch wenn ihr mir da helfen könnt, ich bin auch bereit mich
erkenntlich zu zeigen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Liebe Grüße


----------

